# DeWalt Wall Scanner discontinued...to be re-released in 2014



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Guess they realized they released a dud. Hopefully the next one is a home run.

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/cordless-instruments-radar-scanning-dct418s1.aspx


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol latest longer than I expected. I bet the 2014 model won't be any better.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

I was playing with it last week at a show,, it was locating all kinds of things through the floor,, but how do I know for sure that stuff was down there


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I wonder why it was discontinued? For $300 it might be a money saver.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

rjconstructs said:


> I wonder why it was discontinued? For $300 it might be a money saver.


Because its the most inaccurate POS ever made by them. It must have been bad to discontinue it a few weeks after release. Check out the reviews on amazon.


----------



## dr99 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think the team that designed it was forced to ship it because the scanner was supposed to ship early this year. They had this huge contest and a bunch of promotion and marketing, and it wasn't seen till October. Then it got a ton of horrible reviews Tool Box Buzz listed it as a tool of the year. http://www.toolboxbuzz.com/feature-story/2013-toolboxbuzz-tool-awards/ I think it makes you look shady as hell and embarrasing calling a discontinued tool as one of your tools of the year.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dr99 said:


> I think the team that designed it was forced to ship it because the scanner was supposed to ship early this year. They had this huge contest and a bunch of promotion and marketing, and it wasn't seen till October. Then it got a ton of horrible reviews Tool Box Buzz listed it as a tool of the year. http://www.toolboxbuzz.com/feature-story/2013-toolboxbuzz-tool-awards/ I think it makes you look shady as hell and embarrasing calling a discontinued tool as one of your tools of the year.


Lol did you see that guys response to the question about why it dont work.

"In all the cases I’m aware of it’s guys not using it properly and not taking the time to learn how to use it as a tool"



No you village its a tool that flat out does not work as intended no matter how well you use it. My dealer had one and he was the biggest Dewalt fanboy yet even he said it didnt work. You can run that thing across the same wall 20x and get 20 different results.


----------



## dr99 (Oct 14, 2011)

He did the the same when some one asked the same question in his Youtube video review of the tool and he said the same BS about people not using the tool correctly. I mean Dewalt has handled the issue well offering refunds on the tool with out any issues, so I will give them that. I just want to know why they released it there are no positive reviews on this tool except for the ToolBoxBuzz review they had to know something was messed up. I have the Milwaukee sub scanner while its not perfect it does a pretty good job.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

dr99 said:


> He did the the same when some one asked the same question in his Youtube video review of the tool and he said the same BS about people not using the tool correctly. I mean Dewalt has handled the issue well offering refunds on the tool with out any issues, so I will give them that. I just want to know why they released it there are no positive reviews on this tool except for the ToolBoxBuzz review they had to know something was messed up. I have the Milwaukee sub scanner while its not perfect it does a pretty good job.


There will always be people who say somethings good when its not. It dont matter if it's a drill, computer, wall scanner, vehicle etc etc look at the 5 star reviews of the wall scanner on amazon. Some people just aint got a clue.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

simply put.. dewalts r & d department at its finest.. they have the most bare bones r & d of any of the companies.. they dont actually develop tools they reverse engineer everyone elses stuff to try to figure out how they built it.. 

this is pretty much the exact words from a local makita rep who use to work for dewalt.. he claims he left because he was sick of them focusing more on marketing than the actual product they were selling


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I beleive this scanner was also one of the top picks of the year from of "Tools of the Trade". A lot of people have egg on there face over this product.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I never have any luck with them things anyway, and I never will until they come up with one that can find a stud through lath and plaster. There useless reading through wire mesh.


----------



## dr99 (Oct 14, 2011)

My Milwaukee M12 sub scanner does pretty decent. It's not perfect by any means, but it has saved me tons of time and cut out some of the hassle of figuring out what is in the walls. Nothing is ever going to be 100 percent unless they give us a real time image of whats behind it when they have results interpreted by software it's a different story people do some crazy stuff when they build or change things that's not typical.


----------

